# Canada Pensions



## trurokid1 (Jan 3, 2012)

I am interested to know if my Canadian Pension and Old Age Security would be affected if I am eligable to receive a UK State Pension. Should I declare my UK pension to the Canadian Government.


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

trurokid1 said:


> I am interested to know if my Canadian Pension and Old Age Security would be affected if I am eligable to receive a UK State Pension. Should I declare my UK pension to the Canadian Government.


No, they would not be affected. Under Canadian law you are obliged to declare your worldwide income, so yes.


----------

